# Re-Writing Your Past



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Some of you may have heard me mention that you can change your past, and you probably dismissed it as the rantings of a lunatic  But please, let me explain and if you feel like it, give it a go for yourself. That's the only way you can verify if there's any substance to this.

Ok, here's the basic idea: People in general tend to think that the past is set in stone and only the future can be changed. The problem is that energetically, everything we think, feel and do is based on what happened in our past. For example, your parents may have divorced, leaving you with a fear of abandonment which may result in you being very afraid to get into serious relationships. You may find yourself avoiding relationships altogether or you may find ways to end relationships first before your partner abandons you.

Or perhaps you were bullied in school, leaving you with social anxiety. In the present you may be afraid to go out and meet people, make new friends because deep down you fear they will reject you.

Everything you do, think and feel is somehow tied to your past. Its often tempting to think that you can't escape your past and especially when depressed or when you are feeling depersonalised, your future tends to dissolve into a hollow reflection of your past. If that is the case then there is no hope, no reason to continue. I'm sure we've all been there at some stage, and its less than pleasant.

But what if you could change your past? What would become of the future then?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

The answer is: "Anything you want it to be".

Speaking from a spiritual/energetic perspective, time does not exist. All that exists for us here on this earth is the present moment. It feels to us as though our past is solid and real, but energetically the past is only connections within your energy in the present moment.

This is why, in the present moment, you will go to make a decision. "Should I go to that party on Friday night?". Then your energetic ties to the past will kick in - you will remember, even if only subconsciously, what has happened to you in similar situations. Your energy remembers that situations like this can only bring you pain and so you "choose" to avoid the situation all together and stay in for the night.

However, this was not a choice as much as it was a reaction to your past. That is how those energetic connections work - your energy is very literally tied up in ways that determine how you will REACT to a situation now, rather than allowing you the freedom to CHOOSE how you will act in the present moment.

So, how do we change the past?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

There are 2 ways. The first involves going back through all of those energetic connections and breaking them down. I am not experienced enough in this process nor is it the focus of this post, so I'll leave that for another time.

What I want to talk about is creating for yourself a new perspective on your past. It is actually very simple: Find yourself a quiet space, clear your mind and then in a very real sense re-live a situation that happened in the past.

I'll give you an example. When I was about 12 I was sent to boarding school. I absolutely hated it - I was bullied a lot and eventually developed anxiety and depression. I was scared to even leave my cubicle for fear of being abused phsycially or mentally. I also became suicidal and started self-harming in those years.

The boarding house itself was situated next to the river above a cliff. There was a retaining wall on the very edge of the cliff and a ~20m drop to rocks below - a fall that would certainly have killed me.

Sometimes at night I would go and stand on the wall and sway back and forth. I would say to myself "If I am supposed to die here, I will fall forwards, but if I'm supposed to live, I will fall backwards". Obviously all of the times I did this, I fell backwards  But the funny thing about it is that I willed myself to fall back. Each time, I got a sense that somehow, sometime all of this would sort itself out. In a way I felt calmer and more peaceful afterwards.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

A decade passed. A few years ago, I learned this new idea of changing your past, so I decided to give it a shot. I lay quietly in my bed, cleared my mind and recalled all of the times I had stood on that wall.

I remembered in as much detail as I could the surroundings and how I felt. I connected with my self in the past as much as I could. In a very literal sense, I felt all of the things that I was feeling that night. However, there was a difference, because now I was looking through older eyes and with a different perspective on the world.

I cried - that little boy who was so hurt, lonely and frustrated was just crying out for help. So I gave it to him. I mustered up as much energy as I could and sent all of my love to him. I told him that he didn't have to die that night and that in time everything would be ok.

Overall that was a very powerful experience, because not only did I acknowledge his pain, but I reconnected with him on a very deep level and reassured him. As you can tell from what I wrote before about feeling as though I was somehow going to be ok at the time, it made me wonder... It made me wonder if somehow I could feel the energy I was sending from my own future. But that is another topic again


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

That is but one example, but the same can be done with anything from your past.

Lets take bullying as an example. You can recconect to the time that you were bullied. Now you relive those moments and feel all of the energy associated with it. But THIS time, instead of being scared out of your mind, you can send love and understanding. You can accept what happened and put a different focus on it. You can begin to think about what happened in a positive way - i.e. That this was necessary for you to learn something about yourself and that you are GREATFUL that you were given the opportunity.

You can release some of the energy by saying something similar to this - out loud - which serves as a way to focus your intent:

"To all of the people who bullied me - I love and accept you.
Thank you for the lessons.
To the young boy who allowed himself to be bullied - I love and accept you.
Thank you for the lessons.
Through all of this I have learned how harsh people can be,
I have learned that cycles of abuse perpetuate themselves, since you were bullied just like me and felt that you had to take your pain out on younger boys just like the older boys did to you when you were young.
But I will not perpetuate the cycle. It ends with me.
In the name of Love, in the name of the Light, I release you.
In the name of Love, in the name of the Light, I release myself.
Go with love."

The words don't have to be the same (in fact you don't have to use words at all - all that matters is the intent behind it), but that is the general idea. Notice how instead of assigning blame one way or the other, you send love and acceptance. All of these things in our past happened for a reason and there are valid lessons to learn in each event. Assigning blame and feeling like a victim to your past will get you nowhere - the only way to move forward is to accept what happened, learn from it and move on.

Now, there are energetic consequences for doing this work. And that is that you will have a new perspective on your past. Obviously the more painful events that you have in your past the longer it will take, but each time you do it you will feel a little bit better. Gradually you will build it up and you will very literally become a different person, with a more positive outlook on your future (Because your future is whatever you make it, just like your past is  ).

Instead of thinking - even if subconsciously - "I can't go to that party because I might get hurt" you will think something like "Yeah, that party will be cool - I might meet some nice people and have a good time!". Now you will be more empowered and able to choose what you want to do, instead of react to past energetic ties.

If anyone tries this out or has anything to add, please let me know


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Thats some really good advice Cecil. I have had some success with what you describe as changing your past although it really helped to talk with a therapist about issues and have an outside view to help me identify areas of my past where I could go back and give myself compassion where it was obvious to him but not me that it was lacking. It really can help in some circumstances just giving compassion to your self in the past especially when you were a small child, as now you are an adult you have a more mature perspective and can really see how hard you may have treated yourself when you were most vulnerable and how distorted reality became by other people trying to manipulate your reality. I have often found that the attitudes and feelings which have stuck with me from my past werent actually my attitudes and feelings at all they were imposed upon me from my parents and family, (especially shame and guilt) , so sometimes I could actually go back and let go what wasnt mine in the first place.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I have often found that the attitudes and feelings which have stuck with me from my past werent actually my attitudes and feelings at all they were imposed upon me from my parents and family, (especially shame and guilt) , so sometimes I could actually go back and let go what wasnt mine in the first place.


Yes! This is the core principal of this idea - that your energy is attached to other people and that other people's energy is attached to you. So many of our attitudes and values are not really our own but are beliefs we've taken on over the ideas. The idea then is to go back through all of that, take back what's yours and disconnect other people's energy from your own, thus returning it to them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Cecil, this is great advice. I really like the idea of reconnecting with the experiences and re-responding to them in a different way. After reading that I'm realizing, again, how much of my current mental state has been brought on by my _reactions_ to what I've experienced.

Maybe this technique can help me overcome some of these lingering feelings from experiences that I feel the need to "fix".


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey Thundersnow - its not "fixing", its changing. Nothing is broken or wrong with you, its just a matter of changing your perspective and seeing things in a different light - one that allows you some breathing room.


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

This is something I need to do. I want to find a therapist to walk me through it as I hit some emtional stuff.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Yes its a good idea to have someone help you who knows what they are doing, otherwise you could land yourself in some awkward places.


----------

